# Fbar filing 2021



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks in advance for your help..
My bank A has been adquired by bank B on the 30th of Sept. 2020
Bank A from 01Jan---to---30th of Sept. my highest balance was 11900$
Bank B from 01Oct---to---31th of Dec. my highest balance will be, lets say, 9000$
Highest balance for the year will be 11900$, but there,ll be two banks and two different account nbrs.
How do you show that on the Fbar? Thanks so much


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Correction bank was adquired in 2021 rpt 2021


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Report both - the high balances for each account.


----------

